# Hello everyone :D



## Flitter_mouse (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi everyone  Im new to this site  
I have three mice  
*Flash* *Loki* and *Carmel*
Ive had them for over 6 months now  
And Im currently looking for fancy mice breeders in the uk to expand my rodent family but havent had much luck 
So if theres anyone around from Edinburgh area, It would be great to hear from you 

Thanks for reading 

*f**l**i**t**t**e**r**_**m**o**u**s**e*

(0\___/0)
...\^ ^/ ... *Squeak!*
.....o
*Flash* *Loki* *Carmel*


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Flitter_Mouse.
Welcome and good luck with your search.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome, I'm in the UK too but not near you. If you found a reputable breeder, maybe you could use an animal courier to transport a few mice over to you? I've done this with reptiles, not sure how much it would be for mice. Good luck anyway.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------

